# The Legend of the Tsar's Finger



## drsiebenmal (Sep 5, 2012)

Πώς άλλαξε το δάχτυλο του τσάρου μια σιδηροδρομική γραμμή —ή μήπως πρόκειται για αστικό μύθο; Διαβάστε μια ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία και την απόλυτα λογική της εξήγηση.

Και το γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον: Iron Road σημαίνει, βέβαια (το επισημαίνουν και στα σχόλια) Railroad, σιδηρόδρομος.


----------

